# Industrial PLC training software



## ahmelsayed (16 يوليو 2010)

هام_ جدا لتعلم PLC واتقان العمل به_​ 







 

```
http://hotfile.com/dl/31994672/5f270a1/PLC_Training_software.rar.html
```


----------



## رعدرعودي (16 يوليو 2010)

شكراً للاهتمام


----------



## ahmelsayed (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للمرور​


----------



## bakker (7 يونيو 2011)

WHY????????????????????????????????????????????????This file is either removed due to copyright claim or is deleted by the uploader.


----------



## سلمان 333 (26 أبريل 2012)

هذا الملف تم حذفه بسبب حقوق الملكيه او تم ازالته بواسطه الشخص الذى قام برفعه


----------

